# Unknown, handmade steam powered locomotive



## turkeyss (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi. Name's Rowan and I'm in Melbourne, Australia. This is my first post on this forum. I have been handed down from my dad a model steam train engine. I am looking for as much information on it as possible as I would like to know what I have in my hands. Also if anyone thinks I should post this on a more suitable forum please enlighten me.

It's approx 45cm long and weighs close to 14kg. My dad says he has had it running but I never saw this. There are a few obvious bits missing/ not secured properly. I might also be keen to fix it up if it's not too complicated/ expensive so some advice on that would also be good.

Anyway I'll let the photos speak for themselves. I can email another 15 photos to anyone who's interested.

I look forward to your responses.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 4, 2013)

Interesting . Definitely looks home built.  

the engine configuration looks more traction engine that Loco . the wheels are confusing they look like road wheels  ie no flange for the track. but there is no steering . so looks like a loco model designed to run on the floor rather than on tracks. 
Someone down under or in the UK may recognize the design. or it could have been put together from several sets of plans. 
Tin


----------



## Neil K (Aug 5, 2013)

Turkeyss:

That is one very interesting, umm, steam device! I wouldn't know what to classify it as; a locomotive, or a traction engine - maybe a tracomotive..

The drive arrangement has my attention!

Neil


----------



## Gordon (Aug 5, 2013)

I do not know what it is but I will bet that there are a bunch of guys here would like to get their hands on it. If you do not feel capable of working on it you could probably get someone in your area willing to give it a go.


----------



## isambard (Aug 5, 2013)

There were some traction engines built to run on rails, I have seen one called Blue Circle which was used for shunting in the Blue Circle cement works although that only has 4 wheels   

                                         Tom


----------



## turkeyss (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Anyone know of anyone in Melbourne I could talk to? Or a more suitable forum?

Thanks again


----------

